# Logos for my site - please help!



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I put up a temporary page to show 5 logos I have to pick from. I've been looking at them for 2 weeks now and I need help. 

Can you go check them out and let me know what you think?

http://landlordrescue.ca/logos/


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I like the first logo. #3 would be my second pick.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks CC so far that logo has three votes


----------



## plen (Nov 18, 2010)

I'd strike off number one right away. The Toronto skyline could immediately discourage some viewers who might feel your advice is specific to TO.

I'm a minimalist, so 3 is my preference.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I vote for #1 as well. The only other observation I'd make is that the word "Landlord" could be just a tad darker; the gray is so light that it's hard to read it, on my monitor at least.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

@ plen, that's true but... I live and work in Toronto so that's actually good, I'm not sure I could give an investor from Winnipeg a good service and I could never rent an apartment myself for him/her without moving there.


----------



## plen (Nov 18, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> @ plen, that's true but... I live and work in Toronto so that's actually good, I'm not sure I could give an investor from Winnipeg a good service and I could never rent an apartment myself for him/her without moving there.


Oh, well if that's the case and it's a service more than an information site then I have no issues with the skyline. With that said, I still prefer #3 for my initial reasons, but then #1 would be second.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

The Toronto logo is meaningless to me out here in the west. If the site or service is only about Toronto, then this needs to be made clear upfront. If you are interested in a national flavour, please remove this element.

I personally like 4 and 5. Number 3 looks too much like spam...or like a commercial website...I dunno. I personally associate that style with something I have learned to block out ie. spam.

And the bright red arrow of #5 is distracting. 

4 is much more conservative and less in-your-face.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Well the goal of my site is two fold.

1 - I want to help small landlords in their business, I want to provide good information for them. I like writing and I like doing good things for people. If I can help one landlord avoid the predators that defraud landlords then I am happy in a karma sense.

2 - I need to make a living. For those landlords who want to hire someone in Toronto I want them to hire me. 

I don't with hold information so people have to hire me. I tell it like it is and if they need someone I want them to call me. People are incredibly busy and they may have no interest in learning, people move out of town etc. 

I have got the feedback that people visiting my site do not know what I do or how to get a hold of me. This is why I have developed the logo. I still want to provide good solid information and also make it more obvious that I want work.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I also don't want my site to look like spam, I hate spam and spammers. I think the arrow needs to go. 

Believe me when I say that I had the idea that when I saw the "right" logo I would just know, so far I haven't had that feeling. 

This is why I'm asking for feedback.


----------



## NorthernRaven (Aug 4, 2010)

I'd go with #2, despite the Toronto-centric concerns. It best shows the life-preserver motif, which is the most effective part of the design. The red arrows in #3 and #5 are a little weird, in my opinion. I'd agree with somehow touching up the word "Landlord" so it doesn't wash out as much.

I'm not sure what you could put in the life-preserver that would say "landlord", unless it be some sort of generic apartment building. The house in #5 is too bulgy. BTW, are you actually doing property management, or are you providing advice and services for small landlords? The slogan makes me think of a company where someone comes and says, "here, manage this rental property for me".


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Well actually the slogan that goes under Landlord Rescue has three parts, 

We rent properties so you don't have to
We manage property so you don't have to
We evict tenants so you don't have to

Now the current logo is not animated but the final design will be. Every 20 seconds or so the phrase changes. 

And yes if the message you got was a company you could call to manage a property for you, then I did something right  frankly I'm relieved.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

I think they all look good in concept but I would change the colours. I can barely see the LandLords because of the grey and barely can read the blue as well. Needs to be more bold.


----------



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

I like #1 and #3


----------



## furgy (Apr 20, 2009)

#1 has my vote , keep it simple.

Yes , the arrow isn't needed.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I saw this and really liked it. Do you think if it was modified with a CN Tower and text and of course the slogans at the bottom it would be better than what I have now?


----------



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

It's nice, but I still like #1 or #3 better. (#1 is my 1st choice)


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't like any of them but #2 is least bad if you remove the arrow. Make landlord in dark blue and Rescue in red.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

kcowan said:


> I don't like any of them but #2 is least bad if you remove the arrow. Make landlord in dark blue and Rescue in red.


Me either  is not hate good enough for a brand? Hmmm


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I finally made a decision. This is why I chose the final product. 

1 - Logos are supposed to be simple graphical representations.

2 - I made the website so I could reach as many people as possible, picking a geographical logo is a mistake. 

3 - Other towns in Ontario are definitely sick of Toronto pretending to be the center of the universe. There is a grudge out there.... 

4 - What if I decide to expand to other cities... it doesn't scale. 


I did change the color of Landlord. 

I did change the size of the logo.


----------



## jamiechese (Jul 13, 2010)

I really like the 3rd one as its simple and logos these days need to be eye catching AND simple. Also I would say keep the colours as it would probably be fairly easy to base your website colour scheme around white/blue somehow?

Anyways...awesome website and keep it up!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks good.

I would change your site as follows:

Things I do for a living:

Property Manager
Tenant Locator
Corporate Sales for Rent Compass
Particpating in Industry events
Other things I spend time doing

Mom of Matthew
Wife of Norman
Blogging here
Writing for other Blogs
The new logo looks good.


----------

